# noise after engine shut off



## Rec DNA (Mar 5, 2004)

My wife has a 2003 Maxima still under warantee.

When she shut off her engine tonight there was a fairly loud whirring sound coming from the area of the engine. The car runs fine. The needle is half way between H and C while the car was running. No maintenance lights came on. No smells. No leaks. The radiator fan is not spinning nor are any visible belts turning. Nothing looks unusual under the hood.

The thing is still whirring after more than an hour. Any idea what it is? Anything I can do to stop it before morning?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

any idea of what side of the motor the sound was coming from. apologies for the late response.


----------

